# Dc1.exe



## cswanson (Apr 20, 2004)

Does anybody have any info on this Dc1.exe?

Norton identified it as a possible threat (non-viral) on my computer but I cannot delete it.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Click here to download HJTsetup.exe:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item5
Scroll down to the download section

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

The file naming makes it appear as if it is a file in your Recycle bin. Is that where Norton found it?


----------

